
Google Maps adds promoted pins - blancotech
https://adwords.googleblog.com/2016/05/ads-and-analytics-innovations-for-a-mobile-first-world.html
======
blancotech
Recently went to google maps and noticed a bunch of promoted pins for
Starbucks, Dunkin Donuts, Walmart, Shell, etc.
[https://i.imgsafe.org/a4d2b33fb6.png](https://i.imgsafe.org/a4d2b33fb6.png)

